# هندسة طبية في جامعة القاهرة ؟!



## طالب اعدادي محتار (10 فبراير 2010)

:11:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
أشكر جميع أعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع 
.....

أنا طالب في اعدادي هندسة عجبني مجال الهندسة الطبية ... وحاسس إنه مجال حيجمع بين العلوم الهندسية الفيزيائية والميكانيكية والالكترونية .. اللي أنا بحبها جدا ... وبين جانب العمل الإنساني .

أنا عايز نصيحتكم في : 

1. قوة الدراسة العلمية في المجال ده .. أنا بسمع إنه ضعيف في مجال الالكترونيات 
2. مدى إتاحة الشغل فيه ... 
3. مستواه إيه في جامعة القاهرة

أتمنى إنكم تساعدوني لأني محتااااااااااااااااااااااااار جداااااااااااااااا:11::11:


----------



## sherefgalhom (18 أبريل 2010)

*nooo*

ana fe rab3a tbya hndset al kahera w b2olk blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaash tbya la drasa wla 3elm wla mnaheg wla 3mle wla 7ata sho3'l be awy of this dep.


----------



## طالب اعدادي محتار (17 يونيو 2010)

متشكر جدا على الرد


----------



## ahmad hijab (23 يوليو 2010)

ya 3m l2..hwa el kesm gameel w kol 7aga.bs enta msh lazm tktfy bely bta5doh fe elkesm lazm tzwd mn barah.w bnsbah lsho4l..hwa fe in egypt bs msh kteeeer.ama barah fe el5aleeeg fe forsah akbar w matloooobeen gdn.
ana ra2y enk t3ml salat ast5arh.w naseeebk hygelk.


----------



## Eng.Hossam (23 أغسطس 2010)

أعتقد أني ممكن أقولك كلمتين مهمين من واحد دخل المجال ده من يجي كدة 7 سنين أو من ساعة ما قررت أدخل القسم ده... بص القسم ده في مصر مظلوم في كل حاجة كفاية أنك في النقابة مش معترف بيك غير انك مهندس كهرباء وغير كدة 90% من الي شغالين في المجال ده مش تخصص طبية اساسآ (في الشركة الي بشتغل فيها فريق الصيانة حوالي 11 مهندس في القاهرة 2 منهم بس طبية والعبد لله واحد من الأتنين دول) لما هاتتخرج هتشتغل حاجة من تلاتة مبيعات أو صيانة أو في مستشفى أقرب حاجة ليهم للهندسة هي الصيانة وخصوصآ لو كانت دعم فني في شركة محترمة (الشركات المحترمة في مصر قليلة ) ...أرقام المرتبات فيها مش عاطفية يعني الشركة نص محترمة بتاع الصيانة بيبدأ فيها بحوالي 1000-1500 (الشركات النص محترمة مش كتير برضه) وفي شركات تانية بحب أسمها الشركات التيييت ممكن صاحبها يقولك رقم تخليك تقوم رازعه قلم على قفاه ويخليك تحس انك مش مهندس خالص وغير كدة بتلاقي نفسك شايل شنطة عدة وماشي بيها في الشارع من المستشفى ديه للعيادة ديه غير أن الدكاترة كتير منهم بيبقوا مستفزين في كلامهم و الممرضات ممكن يبصولك بطريقة كدة مش ولابد يعني تبقى قاعد في امان الله تحت الجهاز لابيك ولا عليك وتلاقي حاجة كدة بلبانة اكبر من بقها طلعتلك ما تعرفش منين عندها لادغة أو فاهمة قواعد النطق غلط ولا يمكن الدكتور وهو شغال سرح بالمشرط على لسانها فتلاقي كل حروف اللغة عاملة علاقة مع حرف الشين خصوصآ التاء تروح مقربة منك وتقولك "أنتشه متشجوزس" وتلاقي المدير كل شوية بيكلمك على الموبايل الي الشركة جايبهولك تقولش بيزلك وتلاقي صوت غريب طالعلك في التليفون "خلصت ياض ولا لسه" تروح انت منفوض من على الجهاز وتقول كله تمام ياريس ... بص من الأخر انا مش بحبطك ولاحاجة هو قسم حلو بس مش في مصر عشان للأسف أحنا فاهمين المجال ده غلط


----------



## tiger one (23 أغسطس 2010)

كلام حسام لطيف لكن اللي عاوز يفرض نفسه يقدر في المجال
لازم تبقي رقم واحد في التخصص الهندسي بتاعك
ولازم تبذل أكبر جهد وتذاكر بعد التخرج أكثر من قبله
أدعو لك بالتوفيق
مهندس أجهزة طبية علم في مصر والسعودية
ومعتمد كمهندس صيانة أول هندسة طبية تخصص كلي صناعية
خبرة ثلاثون سنة
شفتم يارجالة أن الطريق طويل وشاق
خش يابني كهرباء اتصالات وخد قد مرتبي عشر مرات
سلام
آسف ماأقدرش أحط اسمي علشان هو علم في المجال
رمضان مبارك


----------

